# Questions about RV buying



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

You have all just helped me on the newcomers board with my "tall husband" question, thank you SO much. I have been surfing around and am very smitten with the American RV's with the fixed rear bedroom as this looks like a good option for 6' 7" husband as there may even be room to make the bed longer.
I have fallen in love with a Minnie Winnie but am also enough of a "female" to think that Fate may be telling me to look at Georgie-Boys as that is our son's name (Sorry!, silly I know!)

I'm afraid the next questions are coming- I have found a dealer near me where the prices look really sensible (I want to look not buy at the moment though and may buy privately)

am I missing something or are these good prices for a dealer?
http://www.dreamsrv.co.uk/RV.htm

also, is it just coincidence that there seem to be a lot of secondhand Thor Hurricanes around or is there a problem with them?

Sorry for all the questions! Hope to become one of the "club" of owners before the year is out!

Wendy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi old boiler we only bought our first American RV 6 weeks ago after looking since xmas. We where going to buy a hurricane originally but after going to shows and talking to members of the ARVE club the advice was "if you cannot afford to spend £100,000 when buying brand new then buy a secondhand one"! I think this was good advice. My local dealer is selling new hurricane's for £65,000 these are some of the cheapest RV's about. unlike cars which are made all over the world, so manufactures can take advantage of cheap labour rates in some countries, Rv's are all made in the usa so the expression you get what you pay for is never more apt. look for nails/staples/glue instead of screws, hardboard/OSB instead of ply, We have just come back from our holiday in Italy and France on our way through Belgium the RV was shaken very badly by the poor roads, nothing came loose. Its a Winnebago Brave they and other makes like them are much better quality, than the Thors, damon's and the like. One of the ARVE members is selling his 2002 35 foot Holiday Rambler for £65,000 if you are interested. This is over 7.5 tons through. You will get the best value if you can buy privately, but be careful their are some dodgy people out there. you could always fly out their and buy your own, Johnandsandy will give you advice on this. 
Dreams generally buy s/h direct from usa convert to british spec and sell them, nothing wrong with that, if its done properly, quite a few people are doing it to take advantage of the exchange rate. Compared to a european motorhome it like comparing a garden shed to a bungalow, should have got one years ago.

olley


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed reply Olley!

Our problem is that with only one small child and a limited budget (not sure how limited yet, am working on it) we don't need/can't afford a large RV, it is just that it needs a big bed and the RV's seem to mainly be the ones with the walkaround Queen bedrooms.

I am guessing that we will be looking at about £16/20k second hand and probably don't need anything bigger than 32ft so the RV you refer to is more than we need I think. Good site to keep any eye on though!

Wendy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi old boiler; are winny has a queen bed, but i doubt its much over 6' long, and I would think most are the same. I would think with the bedroom slideout out, you could put a stool at the end of the bed, for him to rest his feet on. alternatively, he sounds allot of trouble, leave him at home. :lol:


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

Good idea! He costs us fortunes being oversized, special clothes, specially made bed etc etc etc. much better to do without him, apart from the fact that I want him to drive!

Thanks so much about the length of the Queen beds. Back to more research methinks. Have found quite a few motorhomes with 6'6" beds which will do. 

Wendy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's a while since I looked at RV specs, but when I did it seemed fewer and fewer were made in widths narrow enough to be road legal in the UK. Is this still the case? Many of the smaller RVs were way out at 102" wide.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
It would appear to me that the smaller (up to 30 footish) RV's are mostly UK legat width and when you get larger they are often 102", sometimes they are described as "wide bodied" which is a big clue that you will not be legal in the UK.
Good luck with your search oldboiler.
Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just been looking up a few popular UK RV widths out of curiosity.

2006 Minnie Winnie C-class 101.5". (The small print says "some states restrict access on some or all state roads to 96" in body width". I wonder which states do?)

2006 Winnebago Sightseer (is this the Brave replacement) 102".

2006 compact Monaco Trek - no longer widebodied but still a smidgen over the UK width limit of 100.4" excluding mirrors.

2005 Damon Daybreak 101".

So what do UK dealers do, rip off protruding fittings to get road legal, or keep quiet and assume caveat emptor applies? Is it legal to sell something in the UK that is too wide and merely illegal and uninsured for the poor customer to use it?

Dave
Edit - Georgie-Boy Pursuit is 100", so that's OK.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> Fate may be telling me to look at Georgie-Boys as that is our son's name (Sorry!, silly I know!)


Er... you're not *George Telford's *mum, are you... ? 8O Sorry for asking but we've just gotta know. :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> It's a while since I looked at RV specs, but when I did it seemed fewer and fewer were made in widths narrow enough to be road legal in the UK. Is this still the case? Many of the smaller RVs were way out at 102" wide.
> 
> Dave


The newer versions ov RV's are being made with wider bodies. But some wide bodies are actually banned in parts of the US. Most of the older ones are less than 100" and are closer to 96" wide.

To *theoldboiler*. The prices that dealer's charge *IMVHO* are too high. Having said that. They do have to pay for a rich life style a comfortabel future and they do of course have overheads to pay. It's all down to exactly what you want? You can buy an older RV that has everything working but may need a good clean or a little TLC for a much better price than a tarted up from a dealer at 25% to 40% more. I know what I would do. In fact to be really honest. I have done both.


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks again for the replies and all the useful information. I'm a litte scared of it all at the moment as it is a huge amount of money when neither of us are mechanics! This width thing is also a bit of a worry and a good thing to be aware of now.

Think I will just use "Dreams" as a way of getting hubby to walk around and lie down and see how he feels in an RV, then hit Lowdhams or Brownhills and do the same in a few Hymers etc.


I will be George Telford's Mum if he has a very large and luxurious RV he can take me away in :roll: 

Wendy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi one of the dealers recently told that refrigerated vhercles could be up to 104" wide, with 2 rear and cab aircon do I qualify?

olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *theoldboiler*. You are starting off with the wrong view ie:-
a very large and luxurious RV he can take me away in. THAT costs a lot of money. Think less of luxury and more on facilities and COMFORT. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *theoldboiler*. You are starting off with the wrong view ie:-
a very large and luxurious RV he can take me away in. THAT costs a lot of money. Think less of luxury and more on facilities and COMFORT. :wink:

Unless of course. Your budget is unlimited? :roll:


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

Unlimited budget? I wish! Wouldn't need to keep pestering with questions if it was as I could just buy anything I liked and everyone here would hate me :lol: 

I get your point completely and it is well made and a good warning to newbies like me who can be seduced by pretty upholstery and fittings, but was only joking about the luxury RV, my issues are all around space r.e. height and bed and "claustrophobic feelings" for tall person plus affordability, reliability and practicality.
I know I can make a nice home for my family with some "female touches" if I have got the basic model right and it is in reasonable condition. I think my problem will be that we need a motorhome larger than one would expect for a 3 person plus dog family, but we have the budget for a small one!

I'm just still feeling my way about spec's of different models which will suit our rather less than usual requirements due to oversized husband. It is galling though as if he wasn't a giant we could buy very economically indeed for 3 as I'm not having any more children and no plans for more dogs!

Wendy


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Wendy*. I think you are starting to get the idea. Perhaps with a limited budget? You should be looking at say a class 'C' 26ft to 28 ft. That would give you a large overcab bed, a walk around bed in the rear and plenty of space inside too. They include all the usual fittings in a smaller package. They don't cost the earth either. Unless you buy them from a dealer. Use the dealer's for looking by all means. *IMHO*. :wink:


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

What you say is kind of where I had got to:

1. View at dealers (small RV e.g. Minnie or Pursuit type, or European U shape rear or fixed bed we can "extend" with stools/padding etc)
2. Hire model we like for 2 days and live in and see how giant husband feels and if his back and neck seize up.
3. Buy privately with fingers heavily crossed and maybe RAC AA man in tow
4. Titivate with cleaning, new carpets, mattresses, paint etc to make it nice.

The RV option has always looked good in my online research though as it seems on the face of it that the Americans recognise the "space" thing maybe as they tend to be a tad "bigger" (hush my mouth!)
Hymer still figure large in my dreams though (and I am genuinely having dreams)

Wendy

P.S. If it had been down to me and no-one else though I would have bought Kands Hymer 660 or a Minnie Winnie I saw on ebay, but thankfully my giant is a very sensible man who curbs my more extravagant whims


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

You are definitely getting there. Hymer smymer. Go for a Minnie Winnie. I know who's got one. :wink:


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

are they selling it by any chance?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I do believe so. Make them an offer they can't refuse :- >>> HERE <<<


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wendy
Well well!!! Could have sold the Hymer several times, and to be honest I think it would have suited you well, the rear bed was enormous and very comfy.
I seem to recognise the nice looking Minnie Winnie, looks gorgeous doesn't it, well my loss, your gain JSW.
Part of buying an RV is the research, and it can get a bit tedious, but you can take your time and really learn a lot before spending your hard earned cash. Once you get into the "I must have one now" frame of mind, a lot of the sensible decision making processes go on holiday and you are left with your new found knowledge and gut reaction / instinct to guide you. Just leave the rose coloured glasses at home and when you view a vehicle (with a view to buying) be hard on yourself, the vehicle and the salesman (if at a dealer) and ensure that the vehicle ticks the majority, if not all, of your "must have" boxes and a high percentage of your "like to have" boxes. Once you have found yourself in this position it is usually just down to the price negotiation.
I hope this helps
Keith


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

Just thought I would let you kind people know where we are at. Tall husband has agreed to go to Dudleys tomorrow for a try out of various models. Dudleys chosen not because of prices (!!! 8O ) but because they have a Minnie for him to see if he fits.

I am hoping that after this visit he will then be in serious buying mode.


Wendy


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Good luck Wendy.

I hope all your dreams come true, and you have loads of Adventures in your 'Never-Never Land'!


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

I've only just got round to reading this - good luck with your search.

Olly - re your early comment I don't want to live in a garden shed !!!!

JSW - I have looked long and hard at RV's and quite frankly have passed. They are flashy and big and expensive to run but really don't have the convenience of my Hymer.

5th Wheelers - I have decided that IMO this could well be the concept for the future for long term living. They have most of the advantages of MH's and caravans without too many of the disadvantages. They are more economical than the real gas guzzlers but have the size for when required. They suffer, mostly, from the same big disadvantage (for me) as RV's they all seem to go for the one big 'Queen' bed - I want two beds that can be left made up.

BillD


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

[quote="BillD"JSW - I have looked long and hard at RV's and quite frankly have passed. They are flashy and big and expensive to run but really don't have the convenience of my Hymer.
BillD[/quote]

 Hi *Bill*. It's horses for courses. I have nothing against Hymer's. They are a beautiful Motorhome. I don't agree that US RV's are flash that's just the exterior look of some of them. Big and brash springs to mind. It's what is inside that counts for me and many other's. For the money, Pound for Pound. Dollar for Dollar. Euro for Euro. They cannot compete with fixtures and fittings as standard. Yes it does cost a little more to run an RV. But in my view they are not really weekend only vehicles. Although they can be used as such. To me it's the space they offer. If a petrol engined RV was converted to LPG (been there) and compared to the running of a diesel European? There would not be a lot of difference in running costs. Another expense that crops is Insurance. When people discuss RV's in relation to insurance? They are usually talking 30ft plus and a value of £30,000 plus. I am sure that they are no more to insure than comparable Hymer's or the like. *IMVHO*. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Glad you mention gas JSW, am having mine converted at Logical in 2 weeks, has anybody heard anything good or bad about them?

olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Hi *olley*. Were you asking about LPG conversions or Logical? If they have been in the business of conversion for any length of time? I don't think you will have a problem. If you don't mind me asking? Why don't you mention the cost and then later let us all know about the result for future reference? :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

This could be a long post, here goes. I believe logical have been doing them for a few years, the cost is about £3,000 for two tanks plus conversion, but the winnie is only 30 foot long so space is limited, unless i want to lose a side locker, to get a decent range they are suggesting cutting the petrol tank down so the can fit 2x100 litre tanks at an additional cost of 500.00 adds up don't it, all plus Vat. At the moment their appears to be 3 different systems on the market. Turbo TB's gas ring, A gas carb and sequential multipoint (mainly european) of these sequential is the latest, and supposedly the best, (if you talk to the dealers who are suppling it) They are all about the same price, just coincidental of course! Unfortunately very few have done RV's most only do european vehicles 
I believe Logical do Freedom Motorhome's conversion's. I have seen a Logical conversion and from an engineering point of view it was good, good strong fittings for tanks ect. but as to the quality of the gas components?? who do you trust?? I decided on Logical because I was told he looked like an engineer! and in the end you have got to trust somebody. 
I belive their is a converter in Kent doing them for £1500 plus the vat. but this sounds too cheap to me. 
I asked logical about taking out the existing LPG tank and replacing it with dual feed to do domestic and engine, they were not very keen on this because you could end up with liquid gas at the hob Nasty! But I thought a valve in the line could solve this. anybody know if this has been done before?. 

olley


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello Olley,

The conclusion we came to was that three and a half thousand pounds would buy an awful lot of petrol!

Good luck.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

you'r right but we intend to keep the bus for a long time, payback appears to be about 25,000 miles we do about 8,000 a year so 3 years or so. and we are in profit. It will off course depend on LPG remaining at 50% of petrol. And don't forget the increase in retail when sell it, maybee 1,000 to 1,500.

olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *olley*. The reason I asked the price was for further information for other's, and to see if they were competetive. At £3000 it seems rather high. You can buy a system similar to what you have been quoted for around £600 to £800. Depending on where you source them from. I have been playing around with LPG conversion since mine was done on my old Coachmen. I had so many problems I had to learn all there was to know (nearly) to be able to fix in on the run. I even helped to fit the second system because the first was not up to the job. What model of Winnie do you have? I would not go down the route of altering the Petrol tank, although some do. My current RV the Gulfstream is much different to the Coachmen (basement storage) but I could still fit 2 reasonable sized tanks underneath. If I were you. I would be prepared to travel to get a better price. Just a thought. :wink:


----------



## 96072 (Aug 19, 2005)

Dear all who have been helping me:


Well, after all that and all my research my husband has just messed everything up. After visiting Dudleys today he is adamant that a fixed rear bedroom in a small vehicle is "a waste of space" and although I strongly disagree, he is adamant. He will not, however, contemplate driving anything larger although he was very taken with the "slide-out" models.
We at least now know what we guessed that he doesn't fit in the normal sized L shaped rear beds and he doesn't want to sleep in a converted dinette. I think this leaves us pretty much only with U shaped rear sitting rooms and pull down/overcab beds.
I now have to start all over again with other C class vehicles!

Thank you so much for your help but my dream of a Minnie Winnie is over and all the other rather gorgeous RV's with beds I saw today. Sigh!

Wendy

am psoting this also so people don't think I'm mad when I start asking Hymer and the like questions!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Don't count on a massive return on your installation outlay, olley.

I think the best you could hope for is just to have a more saleable vehicle, ie yours would be preferable to another similarly priced vehicle, but once the price starts to go up, unless this gas conversion is but one of a lot of expensive equipment you've had fitted, then buyers will move on. Price is God on the secondhand market. Of course, you could be lucky and find someone who is actually looking just for a gas conversion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

*US sourced fifth wheel RV*

Someone mentioned importing fifth wheelers from US.
I was considering until I discovered Uk will not allow their electric brakes system.
Conversions quoted about £3000 plus.
Also the big engines needed to tow them do approx 12/15 mpg empty.
So I am now considering getting a 30 foot one which can pull my existing car on a trailer. (I dont like A frames.) 
I also think slides a definite.

regards
Skywriter


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi skywriter i believe travel world have got a sale on, still expensive but a large range all under cover, good to look around, gives you an idea of whats available.

We went twice even took one for a spin, but bought private in the end, scotjimland speaks highly of them in a previous post.

Olley


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

*American RV*

just to say thanks for that, Olley. I'll have a look.


----------

